# UK and Spain (Residency and Taxes)



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
If i was to not claim full Spanish residency and had UK bank accounts still open but no property, then had bank account in Spain and lived in Spain full time.

How would that work with Taxes from both countries and entitlements between both countries. Surely one would superseed the other ?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> If i was to not claim full Spanish residency and had UK bank accounts still open but no property, then had bank account in Spain and lived in Spain full time.
> 
> How would that work with Taxes from both countries and entitlements between both countries. Surely one would superseed the other ?
> ...


If you intend to be resident in Spain you must register within ninety days. If you spend more than 183 days in Spain you must register as tax resident. 
Some Government and local government pensions are subject to a Double Taxation Order so you will be taxed on them in the UK but you still have to declare them as income in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I pay taxes in the U.K. and I also pay taxes in Spain, but by doing this I pay less taxes than what I would do if just paid taxes in one country. I also use the services of tax an investment advisors, perhaps you should consider doing the same.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I pay taxes in the U.K. and I also pay taxes in Spain, but by doing this I pay less taxes than what I would do if just paid taxes in one country. I also use the services of tax an investment advisors, perhaps you should consider doing the same.


Do you have any recommendations of a good, and accurate, tax advisor in Spain Hepa....I have sought advice, but it is easy to get three different opinions from three tax advisors.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

StevejR1 said:


> Do you have any recommendations of a good, and accurate, tax advisor in Spain Hepa....I have sought advice, but it is easy to get three different opinions from three tax advisors.


Not really, I live in the Canary Islands, however the local Blevins Franks man helped us sort our investments and put us on to an accountant just across the water in Tenerife.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Can you explain your situation more clearly please for us to help? Your opening doesn't make much sense to me. What is your current circumstance - I.e. How much time are you actually spending in Spain? You don't get to choose where you pay your taxes, unfortunately, but under the dual taxation agreement you will never be taxed on the same income twice, even if you do have to declare it.

I do a return for both HMRC, where I declare all my income, as well as to the Haçienda, but I pay tax on my employment income to the Spanish Haçienda and my UK rental income to HMRC - but your situation will very likely be different. I am tax resident in Spain by virtue that I live here and only travel to the UK infrequently.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> If i was to not claim full Spanish residency You can't claim residency - after 183 days (or before) you are automatically tax resident. Within 90 days you must register on the list of foreigners and had UK bank accounts still open but no property, then had bank account in Spain and lived in Spain full time. If you live in Spain full time then you are resident in all senses of the word.
> 
> How would that work with Taxes from both countries and entitlements between both countries. Surely one would superseed the other ?
> ...


If you live in Spain full time then you are automatically tax resident and must complete annual tax returns. These must declare ALL world-wide income and any tax paid elsewhere. If you have more than 50k€ in any of the asset classes (google it) then you will need to declare this to the Spanish authorities or risk big fines.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

He should also be told about driving a left hand satellite dish without Padron insurance etc


----------

